# Breakfast Fatty for the morning w/ Q-view



## bmudd14474 (Dec 6, 2011)

Theres a birthday at work tomorrow so I decided to do a fatty. I haven't made one since the N. Fl gathering earlier this year. 

Its a simple one. Has eggs, hash browns, and cheddar with a bacon wrap. 























Ill have more pictures when its done


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 6, 2011)

I'll be making a couple of those when the college kids come home for Christmas....

Looks like a great start!


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 7, 2011)

Those look great Brian - I need to make some again soon


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 7, 2011)

Man I havent had a breakfast fatty in a while. You're inspiring me!


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow it looks like a great breakfast to be


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks like my kind of breakfast!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 7, 2011)

Nice job there Brian.


----------



## sunman76 (Dec 7, 2011)

MAN LOOKS GOOD


----------



## mmain1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Is it done yet?  Waiting for 'sink your teeth in' pics!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 7, 2011)

mmain1 said:


> Is it done yet?  Waiting for 'sink your teeth in' pics!



Just put it in the Oven to reheat.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 7, 2011)

Sorry for the crappy cell phone pictures but here it is.


----------



## mmain1 (Dec 7, 2011)

MMMMMM..... Looks great!  Thanks for sharing, I'm definitely going to try this!


----------



## subvet (Dec 7, 2011)

A slice of that would go great on a toasted Kaiser roll!!!


----------



## gotarace (Dec 7, 2011)

That looks excellent Brian....I make them for breakfast when the girls come home and they are always a hit!!!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks great!

  Craig


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Dec 8, 2011)

looks great! :drool


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow this is a breakfast fit for a king


----------



## boykjo (Dec 10, 2011)

Looks great brian......................
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## ptcruiserguy (Dec 10, 2011)

Gotta love it, a fattie that goes with anything and can be eat any time.

Looks great!!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Dec 11, 2011)

I love a slice of this on a biscuit topped with sausage gravy. Yummy.


----------



## driedstick (Dec 12, 2011)

looks great put  a peice of elk back strap in middle yumyum


----------



## johnnie walker (Dec 13, 2011)

That's looks yummy!!!!!


----------

